# purchasepeptides promise to our customers



## purchaseprotein (Apr 23, 2012)

Purchasepeptides         greatly appreciates your business and as such we want to be sure that your experience with us is as good as possible. If for any reason you feel that any product you received from us is not up to quality then please send an email to loud@purchasepeptides.com.

  We will address your concerns and replace or refund any unused items that you have left. We do ask that you return the products to us and we will promptly refund or reissue the products to you at your discretion.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2012)

great customer service


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. We want to bring the best possible products to market if anyone ever has an issue please email me at loud@purchasepeptides.com



ontopthegame85 said:


> great customer service


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Now if I have an issue with a product giving me the shits, will you personally plug my butthole?


----------



## fsoe (May 23, 2012)

I can promise the borad 1 thing PP products work --- and they work great


----------



## crackrbaby (May 23, 2012)

QUOTE=TwisT;2841258]Now if I have an issue with a product giving me the shits, will you personally plug my butthole?[/QUOTE]
Send me the un-used portion of the product thats giving you issues and I will send you an Official Purchase Peptides Butt-Plug.. [


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 23, 2012)

Why would you consume the products? are the warning labels not enough? should I do them in florescent colors?  
Stroke off butt pirate! 



TwisT said:


> Now if I have an issue with a product giving me the shits, will you personally plug my butthole?


----------



## fsoe (May 23, 2012)

may be why they give him the scoots --- not made for human use


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a kind reminder! And please dont try to pull some manipulative BS like "I think its a waste of time sending the bad vials back" or "I tested with all the product I order."  As I stated send the unused portion back  



purchasepeptides said:


> Purchasepeptides         greatly appreciates your business and as such we want to be sure that your experience with us is as good as possible. If for any reason you feel that any product you received from us is not up to quality then please send an email to loud@purchasepeptides.com.
> 
> We will address your concerns and replace or refund any unused items that you have left. We do ask that you return the products to us and we will promptly refund or reissue the products to you at your discretion.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jul 2, 2012)

Could you point me in the direction of some reviews for your AIs?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's a couple places you can start

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/164678-good-company-can-trusted.html

Purchase Peptides





BigKevKris said:


> Could you point me in the direction of some reviews for your AIs?


----------



## BigKevKris (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice....glad to see the lab results from the Aromisin...good shit


----------

